# ATI Catalyst 10.2 WHQL Released



## btarunr (Feb 17, 2010)

AMD released the ATI Catalyst version 10.2 driver suite, as promised in a press release earlier today. Catalyst 10.2 is one of two important releases by AMD that add to its products' overall feature-set, among the usual baggage of application-specific and generic fixes. Feature additions are as follows:
ATI Catalyst application profiles for ATI CrossFireX supported configurations
ATI Catalyst support for PowerPlay on ATI CrossFireX technology supported configurations
Support for DisplayPort audio
Support for ATI CrossFireX on Eyefinity configurations
In addition, there are application-specific performance improvements:


DiRT 2 - Overall performance improves up to 8% on ATI Radeon HD 5970, ATI Radeon HD 5800 series, and ATI Radeon HD 5700 series products
Battleforge - CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5870 performance improves up to 6%
Unigine Heaven - DirectX 9 CrossFire performance has improved significantly on ATI Radeon HD 5700 and ATI Radeon HD 5800 series products
The Chronicles of Riddick - Assault on Dark Athena - Overall performance on ATI Radeon HD 5970 improves up to 4%
The driver also patched a number of smaller OS-specific issues. 

*DOWNLOAD:* ATI Catalyst 10.2 for Windows 7/Vista 64-bit, Windows 7/Vista 32-bit, Windows XP 32-bit, Windows XP 64-bit

For more information, please refer to the Release Notes document.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## bogie (Feb 17, 2010)

Still no CODWAW Crossfire fixes. 

No fix for flashing in Battlefield Bad Company 2 Beta. 

Oh well.

So where do we download the new gaming profile .exe's? Are they included in the driver?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone see if this fixed their gray stripe lockups?  I'm at work now and I'm eager to try these.

I hope they fixed the issue where my 5970 does not go to sleep (screen goes black but monitor does not go to standby).


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 17, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Anyone see if this fixed their gray stripe lockups?  I'm at work now and I'm eager to try these.
> 
> I hope they fixed the issue where my 5970 does not go to sleep (screen goes black but monitor does not go to standby).



Mine does the same thing. Hoping to fix teh issue as well.


----------



## Hazar (Feb 17, 2010)

+1 fps in GPU test 2

9.10 vs 10.2
why 9.10? - latest normal forcing AF driver (yep im Dragon Age fan)

E8500 (4333mhz)
Radeon4870 (820/1030)


----------



## btarunr (Feb 17, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Anyone see if this fixed their gray stripe lockups?  I'm at work now and I'm eager to try these.



IIRC, AMD fixed that with 10.1 hotfix. So this should include it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 17, 2010)

Has anyone bothered to download the *ATI CrossFireX Application Profiles*. That is a separate download.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 17, 2010)

I cant access CCC now with these drivers.  says currently active card is not supported.  If I disable my gtx260 I can use the CCC but only when its disabled.  is ati cockblocking physx now?


----------



## sapetto (Feb 17, 2010)

So it doesn't fix the problems with Palit/XpertVision...


----------



## shevanel (Feb 17, 2010)

working fine here


----------



## EviLZeD (Feb 17, 2010)

sapetto said:


> So it doesn't fix the problems with Palit/XpertVision...



its working fine for me, I couldn't use 10.1 tho


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I cant access CCC now with these drivers.  says currently active card is not supported.  If I disable my gtx260 I can use the CCC but only when its disabled.  is ati cockblocking physx now?



Gah, hopefully we won't have to wait for another hack/patch. Have you tried redoing the patch?


----------



## Polarman (Feb 17, 2010)

Do they have a list for what's inside the "Application Profile" ?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Gah, hopefully we won't have to wait for another hack/patch. Have you tried redoing the patch?



physx still works and CCC still takes the changes after I re-enable the nvidia card.  Just more of a hassel then anything.  I havent tried the patch again.  Probly gonna need an ati patch now.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 17, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Anyone see if this fixed their gray stripe lockups?  I



Lol from the release notes:



> Intermittent grey screen or vertical line corruption may randomly appear on the
> screen


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2010)

by far the best working CCC to date for my gpu. Thank's Tpu for putting the release up on the home page. And thank you ATI for a great but still flawed driver. I cant wait to see how the 10.3's work for my 5970


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2010)

I wonder if They will have a Legacy set soon as it has been 3 months since the last set. (They work fine for me Other than Cat 7.7-7.9 at the time but users of X2K and higher Hardware may want them)


----------



## CY:G (Feb 18, 2010)

Ugh... i cant install this drivers, everything seems to work fine then at the very end i get a ? that says there were errors and that i should open the Report, everything has a success but the ATI Display Driver:

ATI Display Driver
Final Status:	Fail
Version of Item:	8.702.0.0000
Size:	90 Mbytes


Anyone else with this problem, i tried jumping from 9-11 to 10-2, also tried cleaning everything and then installing just the 10-2, same problem.

Win 7 and HD 5870

Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2010)

System Restore everything, remove the drivers like you would normally without using any cleaning utilities, them remove the ATI folder out of the Programs. Then try to install drivers. This is what Wile E has been doing and it has worked fine for him some time now.  Also delete the drivers you have just downloaded and get them again from AMD site. Disable any Overclocking programs while you are at it.  If you have any more troubles see us or Make a Catalyst Feedback report and perhaps make a report about it on the AMD forums, in a professional manner.


----------



## CY:G (Feb 18, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> System Restore everything, remove the drivers like you would normally without using any cleaning utilities, them remove the ATI folder out of the Programs. Then try to install drivers. This is what Wile E has been doing and it has worked fine for him some time now.  Also delete the drivers you have just downloaded and get them again from AMD site. Disable any Overclocking programs while you are at it.  If you have any more troubles see us or Make a Catalyst Feedback report and perhaps make a report about it on the AMD forums, in a professional manner.



Thanks for your help but it was a no go, tried cleaning everything etc and i keep getting the same results, FAIL.

It might be because i have Eyefinity or because i have a 4870 in my second PCI e to feed a 4th monitor, these drivers might not be prepared for that.

10.1 seem to work fine though.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

LAME!

pissed off about that crossfire application thing, i thought it was meant to be user customizable?


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 18, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wonder if They will have a Legacy set soon as it has been 3 months since the last set. (They work fine for me Other than Cat 7.7-7.9 at the time but users of X2K and higher Hardware may want them)



You do know I hope that all they did with the Legacy release was re-package the 9.3's with a new installer so that they would install correctly under Vista/Win7 right?


----------



## nt300 (Feb 18, 2010)

So what you saying is for instance if I am playing Left 4 Dead 2, this ATI utility will auto enable the CrossfireX profile for that particular game?
What’s this suppose to do, increase performance in CrossfireX setups? If so, good for ATI/AMD. Finally they are doing something right(er)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2010)

In testing stages of 7 they did, but they release driver sets every 3 months now. Only diff between AGP and PCI E sets is the way the units access Direct X, the Issue was Discovered back in 2007 with Cat 7.7s-7.9s. I had grabbed 8.1s at the time and they worked like a charm then 8.5s etc im up to 9.11s but we should see 10.2s


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

nt300 said:


> So what you saying is for instance if I am playing Left 4 Dead 2, this ATI utility will auto enable the CrossfireX profile for that particular game?
> What’s this suppose to do, increase performance in CrossfireX setups? If so, good for ATI/AMD. Finally they are doing something right(er)



its just an update. when ATI release drivers, they're already a month or two old - meaning crossfire doesnt work on the latest games out.

Install this, and you get next months crossfire profiles, this month.


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> LAME!
> 
> pissed off about that crossfire application thing, i thought it was meant to be user customizable?



I never got the entire "user customized" thing with the NVIDIA drivers except that they could get you into some serious do-do if you did not know what you were doing. It's what makes troubleshooting various SLI issues an absolute nightmare when some n00b reads a bunch of settings that worked for one guy, gets them locked in, then hoses his game where they then go QQ on a forum that it's the game's fault for not working right.  

Not that I'm saying that happens here I just find that the more widgets you give to someone to play with, sooner or later, they'll wind up in a bigger mess than is possible to repair. My only real concern is the speed of the profile updates and not supporting some games for whatever reason.


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2010)

I lost fan control, temperature readings and frequency readings on my 2nd card in CCC with these drivers.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> I never got the entire "user customized" thing with the NVIDIA drivers except that they could get you into some serious do-do if you did not know what you were doing. It's what makes troubleshooting various SLI issues an absolute nightmare when some n00b reads a bunch of settings that worked for one guy, gets them locked in, then hoses his game where they then go QQ on a forum that it's the game's fault for not working right.
> 
> Not that I'm saying that happens here I just find that the more widgets you give to someone to play with, sooner or later, they'll wind up in a bigger mess than is possible to repair. My only real concern is the speed of the profile updates and not supporting some games for whatever reason.



example: if i want AA in bioshock 2, i have to turn it on in the CCC. i finish Bioshock 2 and go play company of heroes - and get excessive lag, cause i forgot to turn AA off in CCC. THATS what we want.

We also want to control what crossfire profile is used in what game - i get severe flickering in some titles with vsync off, and i think another profile would fix that


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 18, 2010)

Same here with system lockups as well


erocker said:


> I lost fan control, temperature readings and frequency readings on my 2nd card in CCC with these drivers.


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2010)

I had the same issue with the 9.12 hotfix drivers. Back to 10.1's for me.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Feb 18, 2010)

They got to step up on newer games. Screw older game.


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> example: if i want AA in bioshock 2, i have to turn it on in the CCC. i finish Bioshock 2 and go play company of heroes - and get excessive lag, cause i forgot to turn AA off in CCC. THATS what we want.
> 
> We also want to control what crossfire profile is used in what game - i get severe flickering in some titles with vsync off, and i think another profile would fix that



That actually makes a bit more sense but I'd still be a bit leery, were I in the same shoes, in packaging that with a driver release since that goes out to everybody regardless of vendor. Now if they made a separate tool, which I could see them do considering how they are changing things, which worked similar to how the AMD Overdrive tool works (read: Use at your own risk) it would keep things separate while satisfying both desires.

While everyone may get on their knees and sing the praises of NVIDIA drivers I just do not see it. For my own part, the last decent set of display drivers they ever released were the 93.71's with everything after that being one big huge kludge of a mess. Everything from the "install everything" and "uninstall one" mindset to the nightmare called their SLI profile tool which allows a person to setup a situation where the only way to fix a borked configuration is to either reset if you're lucky or uninstall in safe mode if you're not.

Hmmm, now that I think about it, you could almost say NVIDIA is the Harley of driver development; they run great but the minute something goes south it does so in a MAJOR way. Not that I'm saying ATI/AMD are saints either but at least their tools don't leave crap behind all over the place or install crap that I do not wish to install.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

i dont praise nvidia drivers - i just wish ATI had some of their features in their drivers as well.

Per-application settings, including crossfire profile is all i want.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Feb 18, 2010)

10.2 driver has pass all the test that I hit it with   ♥♥♥♥


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 18, 2010)

Are these any good guys, cant download em as my net has gone over its cap, yes i know aussie net sucks ballz!


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 18, 2010)

10.2 fixed the monitor standby issue for me.  Hooray!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> 10.2 fixed the monitor standby issue for me.  Hooray!



do tell of this issue


----------



## inferKNOX (Feb 18, 2010)

I like ATi's driver naming. 10.1 for 2010-01, 10.2 for 2010-02, etc.
Tells you that every month you can look forward to having your card just that little bit better.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 18, 2010)

Well I've just installed the 32bit set at work and I'll have to wait until I'm home to install the 64bit set. I'm massively disappointed with the 10.1 set hopefully this set will make me smile.


----------



## wolf (Feb 18, 2010)

I hear you Mussels on per application settings, Nvidia's implementation seems so simple too, why don't they just include it, sigh.

also for all to see;



> Resolved Issues for All Windows Operating Systems
> 
> - Intermittent grey screen or vertical line corruption may randomly appear on the
> screen


----------



## burebista (Feb 18, 2010)

Well I'm pretty happy (aka no more GSOD's for 6 days) with my beta leaked and it looks like they are newer than this 10.02 WHQL.
So probably it's the first time when I'll ignore my signature. 







BTW any of you knows something about installing ATI Stream SDK and gaining some FPS's here and here on increase Vantage score? For me it doesn't sound logical but here are some guys with reports of gaining something.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> do tell of this issue



Same thing I was talking about here:



t_ski said:


> I hope they fixed the issue where my 5970 does not go to sleep (screen goes black but monitor does not go to standby).


----------



## Gamer (Feb 18, 2010)

*Resualt Of Test*

Test Bed : 

Mainboard : Asus P7P55D Deluxe
CPU : Core i7 860 @ Default Turbo Enable
Ram : Mushkin 1600 7-8-7-20 @ 1600 7-7-7-20 1.65v
VGA : Asus 5850 @ 950 1250 
Power : Seventeam 850 Watt
HDD : Seagate 7200.12 Barracuda Raid 0 1TB
Windows 7 Ultimate x64 Up To Date
Catalyst 10.1 And 10.2


Resualt :

3D Mark Vantage 1.0.3.1 

10.1 : *P17488 *

10.2 : *P17555*

Screen Shot's :

10.1





10.2







Tank's ATi


----------



## Plutonium (Feb 18, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I cant access CCC now with these drivers.  says currently active card is not supported.  If I disable my gtx260 I can use the CCC but only when its disabled.  is ati cockblocking physx now?



same problem here with my 5870 and 8800GT ,any solutions ??


----------



## t_ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Are you two using the NGO hack?


----------



## Plutonium (Feb 18, 2010)

i use v1.02 from this page

http://physxinfo.com/news/942/hybrid-physx-mod-1-02-195-xx-drivers-and-win-xp-support/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 18, 2010)

anyone know where i can download ATi stream SDK 2.1 without having to register on the ati website??


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 18, 2010)

@ Freedom - you may get it on MegaUpload or Rapidshare. 

Anyone else receiving performance increments with this set and previous series not the 5K?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 18, 2010)

not having much luck finding it on MU or RS...I suppose I shall have to wait (or just register on the site)


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 18, 2010)

Plutonium said:


> same problem here with my 5870 and 8800GT ,any solutions ??



I uninstalled everything,  reverted back to 9.12 Catalyst then just updated the driver to 10.2.  CCC works again.  I dont see what kind of changes that could be made in CCC to really justify keeping the 10.2 CCC

so for me so far the 9.12 CCC with 10.2 driver fixed it.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 18, 2010)

I am using 9.12 CCC hot fix and having no problems..... How are these Drivers any good? Would appreciate it if someone could post on an overall basis about them.

Kind of wondering if it is a waist of time or not. Is there really any performance increase or not?


----------



## Dyno (Feb 18, 2010)

CY:G said:


> Ugh... i cant install this drivers, everything seems to work fine then at the very end i get a ? that says there were errors and that i should open the Report, everything has a success but the ATI Display Driver:
> 
> ATI Display Driver
> Final Status:	Fail
> ...




Install the suite individually, Display Drivers reboot, CCC reboot, etc...


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 19, 2010)

I had that problem, with the 10.1 drivers, but then I found the 10.1 hotfix drivers and installed them and it worked, couldnt solve the issue, god ati suk with software!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2010)

Dyno said:


> Install the suite individually, Display Drivers reboot, CCC reboot, etc...





CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I had that problem, with the 10.1 drivers, but then I found the 10.1 hotfix drivers and installed them and it worked, couldnt solve the issue, god ati suk with software!



did you run driversweeper after installation??

-----

I dunno what ATi did but I have noticed everything seems to be a lot more sharper in detail (or maybe its because im running ATi stream SDK) - its like someone just said '/eyecandy on' fog/smoke/haze looks a lot more detailed too as you run through it or view it from a distance & dont tax the framerate an awful lot like it did previously. (yeah - definitely must be the SDK talking there!)

best drivers ive used so far.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 19, 2010)

Is that in most games you play Freedom? I've always had better image quality with ATi cards than with nVIDIA.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Is that in most games you play Freedom? I've always had better image quality with ATi cards than with nVIDIA.



funnily enough yeah  but Ive always had the 3D tab in CCC cranked up to Quality but textures just look totally shit when you got up real close to them. now they dont 'break up' 'merge' or 'blur out' into some sloppy mess. even when your right up close whatever your looking at still retains its detail & im just totally amazed at how much detail has suddenly appeard in my games.

the worst offender use to be the armours in Guildwars - you could have an elite set of armour which has the most amount of detail over the cheaper sets but the closer you looked/zoomed in on the armour the shittier it looked.

I have never seen this level of detail since i started playing the game & there hasnt been any update on the armour skins for eternity & if there is, its usually to deal with minor clipping issues, not texturing.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 19, 2010)

So much better and CoD4 is a lot smoother


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 19, 2010)

I ran driversweeper about 1000 times lol, the usual safemode routine and I got that issue. 

When I first installed the drivers they worked fine, it started to happen when I swapped my HD5970 over with a HD5870 and then it wouldnt work so I tried theHD5970 again but it still didnt work so I back tracked to 9.12 drivers until the 10.1 hotfix drivers came out.

What is ATI stream? I neva eva use it!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2010)

ATi Stream - literally ATi's answer to Nvidia's CUDA - but read on,


----------



## fluff (Feb 19, 2010)

*gray stripe*

I've Just Installed The 10.2 Drivers And Still Have The Grey Stripe Crash While Gaming. I've Also Had A Black Screen Crash Which Never Happened Before. I've Not Had The Reboots Or Shut Down In Idle That I Had Before. What's Most Annoying Is The Total Lack Of Info From Ati. The Only Info I've Had Is From Forums. Having Supposedly Released A Hotfix For Hd5800 Cards, A Release For Hd5700 Cards Was Going To Be A Week Behind. It's Been Way More Than That Now And Still No News From Ati. Im Not Even Sure If 10.2 Is Supposed To Be A Fix Or Not-they Don't Actually Say.

Powercolor Hd5770


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forums fluff!

I've always wanted to know if you manually put a capital at the beginning of each word or if you have a program that does it for you.

If you fill out your system specification it'll be easier for us to help diagnose and recommend a way of reinstalling the new driver set.


----------



## newconroer (Feb 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i dont praise nvidia drivers - i just wish ATI had some of their features in their drivers as well.
> 
> Per-application settings, including crossfire profile is all i want.



Hmm not sure I follow. There might be some minor differences, but when it comes to available 'features,' pretty much anything that's applicable to your hardware, is available no matter the manufacturer.

Most people seem to be fine with using either NV Panel or CCC. But for 'power users,' there's Nhancer and ATi Tray Tools (or Riva Tune for some).

If you know what you're doing, one program can achieve for your hardware what the other can.

The only thing I would say ATi drivers lack, is staying up to date on Crossfire profiles at the pace Nvidia might. Which means we have to go in and in some fashion or another, tell the card to treat the game as one it's driver already has a profile for. Which isn't a big deal, often you just rename the executable and force AA...

What gets me is how fast drivers come out, and unless they're released alongside new hardware, the actual changes are almost miniscule for your average user. They rarely increase performance(especially by a noticeable gain), and in ATi's case, seem to forget to add profiles for newly released software.

It's almost as if drivers (in between new hardware releases) are more like hotfixes that rectify any miscellaneous bugs/glitches and issues, that affect maybe 10% of users.

The only consolation there, is that you can choose from the myriad and plethora of driver versions, and barring any oddities, should work fine as long as it supports your hardware.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 19, 2010)

New drivers getting released add hot fixes to fix bugs/glitches issues with minor game improvements and crossfirex improvements. The major improvements I’ve notices in the past several months is Crossfire. When you buy two graphics cards, they better perform really good in crossfire/sli.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> I lost fan control, temperature readings and frequency readings on my 2nd card in CCC with these drivers.





TotalChaos said:


> Same here with system lockups as well



I didn't get the lockups, but I've found out more. With the 9.12 hotfix and these 10.2's it puts the 2nd card in an ultra low power state. It basically turns the 2nd card off when not in use. If I were to load up a 3d application the 2nd card does go and it runs at whatever I have it set to in CCC, so all is working well. You can turn off the ultra low power state by going to the registry, tick the "Computer" icon, hit ctrl+f (to search) and input "EnableUlps" in the field. One entry will come up highlighted. Right click it, tick Modify and change the value from 1 to 0 to turn it off. Restart.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 19, 2010)

too bad it doesnt turn off the top card since it stays hotter

i had to disable vsynv on Tf2.. made it look jittery with it on.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2010)

shevanel said:


> too bad it doesnt turn off the top card since it stays hotter
> 
> i had to disable vsynv on Tf2.. made it look jittery with it on.



The top card is hotter because that's the card the system is using more. The 2nd or bottom card is for accelerating 3d graphics. That's why they implemented the ultra low power state for it. With my configuration though, both cards stay pretty much at the same temp. For TF2, disable "Multi core rendering", it will take care of the jitters and still use CrossFire.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 19, 2010)

ok ill try vsync with MCR disabled and im on a solo card


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 19, 2010)

Is there any fix for the hundreds of black squares that pop up every time I start a game in BFBC2? They go away after a minute of playing but still.


----------



## bogie (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm getting constant crashing in COD:WAW with these on my HD 4870x2.

Back to 10.1 for me.


----------



## fluff (Feb 20, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Welcome to the forums fluff!
> 
> I've always wanted to know if you manually put a capital at the beginning of each word or if you have a program that does it for you.
> 
> If you fill out your system specification it'll be easier for us to help diagnose and recommend a way of reinstalling the new driver set.



Sorry about the capitals. What you actualy do is leave caps lock on, then when you submit the entry it changes to capitals on first letter of every word itself. My son has already told me off for this mistake.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> The top card is hotter because that's the card the system is using more. The 2nd or bottom card is for accelerating 3d graphics. That's why they implemented the ultra low power state for it. With my configuration though, both cards stay pretty much at the same temp. For TF2, disable "Multi core rendering", it will take care of the jitters and still use CrossFire.



TBH with yall i would force the card clocks during gaming so they dont have a chance to adjust in variably thanks to Powerplay, then once out of the game set the clocks back low myself if thats even possible.


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 21, 2010)

This one wasn't as easy to get right as the older ones. I got some choppines in games with these at first. I struggled a bit and it looks like Stalker Clear sky got some real boost.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 21, 2010)

Good. No need to rename MassEffect2.exe file in order to have AA in game.


----------



## Wshlist (Feb 21, 2010)

@Mussels
In regards to those profiles you need with various settings per game, you could just make the settings and save them as a standard CCC profile and select the option "start application on loading this profile" and select the game there, then select 'make a shortcut on the desktop', (and/or make a hotkey), also in profile manager, and there you have your per-game settings.
So basically that already exists for some time now, although I must admit I never tried to make a profile with that 'start application on loading', plus you'd still need to either make a profile for every 3D app or make a reset to defaults profile too else you'd be stuck with the settings of whatever you played last, but that's not a big deal is it?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah sounds good, cuz the damn 10.1 can't detect my crossfire so i switch back to 9.12, now im go try this one


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2010)

Wshlist said:


> @Mussels
> In regards to those profiles you need with various settings per game, you could just make the settings and save them as a standard CCC profile and select the option "start application on loading this profile" and select the game there, then select 'make a shortcut on the desktop', (and/or make a hotkey), also in profile manager, and there you have your per-game settings.
> So basically that already exists for some time now, although I must admit I never tried to make a profile with that 'start application on loading', plus you'd still need to either make a profile for every 3D app or make a reset to defaults profile too else you'd be stuck with the settings of whatever you played last, but that's not a big deal is it?



thats a long, convoluted method and it gets erased every time i update drivers. it just doesnt work as well as nvidias method (nor does it give me control over what crossfire mode is used)


----------



## Wshlist (Feb 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats a long, convoluted method and it gets erased every time i update drivers. it just doesnt work as well as nvidias method (nor does it give me control over what crossfire mode is used)



Actually no, the profiles folder remains, even if you remove the driver (which isn't always needed anyway since on vista/w7 you can install over the old one supposedly)
Mind you that can actually cause issues if they change things too much and the profiles don't get parsed correctly, even though it's XML and should be easy to parse even when new things are added, a parser can just skip those missing settings and use default, but ATI is stupid enough to even mess that up.

Plus you can save the profiles folder, it's in your user account folder ...Local Settings\Application Data\ATI\ACE and then restore it after some super cleanup/format you did where it were lost, which you can also script for convenience of course, simple copy command after all.

And don't forget that even if ATI implemented what you wanted in some other way you'd also lose the profiles then if you wiped everything ATI related, so there's no difference there.

But yes the crossfire profiles is another matter, but in your post you spoke of settings like AA and such as a separate issue, and that was were my idea for a solution was aimed at, and come-on, waiting for ATI and hoping they listen and add stuff one wants is pretty hopeless so you really should consider giving my idea a shot I think, at least for some often played games that need changed non-crossfire-related settings, it doesn't mean you need to like the situation, it's just that that's how it is currently with ATI.

Talking of the crossfire profiles, I read they might also be XML, and in that case some 3rd party could simply write an editor and make user-editing a reality, and techpowerup is a place where we see such things, they have several utilities and BIOS editors and such because they aren't content with just accepting the crumbs but try to fix things themselves


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2010)

the only thing i NEED changed is the crossfire settings, the rest is just a convenience issue - nvidias is more convenient.


----------



## Saakki (Feb 23, 2010)

guys please help.. i played WoW for 5 mins with my 4890 and got vertical grey lines..people think that it is the drivers that are crappy..? Any help?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 23, 2010)

Are you running the 10.2 set Saaki?


----------



## Saakki (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes I am sir..4890 HD with XFX bios and 10.2 catalyst set. Played WoW with Ultra setting for 5 minutes and BAM vertical grey lines and black screen..had to restart..works fine in 2D and temperature of the core is 33-38


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 23, 2010)

Have you tried restoring the original BIOS and seeing if the problem continues?


----------



## Saakki (Feb 23, 2010)

Nah man but i can do that..god damn ATi  ..


----------



## Saakki (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok no crashing anymore BUT why the hell is the core clock boungin from 240 to 850 constantly in GPU-Z ? Is it related to Win7 and its AERO ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 23, 2010)

Can't say I've ever had the 2D/3D clock change issue, but then again I've never messed about with the BIOS for my card. Is it just GPU-Z that is reporting the fluctuation & when is it occurring?


----------



## Saakki (Feb 23, 2010)

People do have a LOT of these problems because of the auto change to 2D - 3D in vista and windows 7. You too maybe? Check out your GPU-Z if u use aero..

Other people who have problems : 

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6410606

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91821

etc... god DAMN!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 23, 2010)

I've never had it and if I have I've never noticed any issue within games. At least you have that TPU thread to go on.


----------



## Saakki (Feb 23, 2010)

ho ho problem solved. Made manually two profiles with 240 core and 850 core which can be instantly loaded by two shortcuts from the desktops. Now the constant changing stopped


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Saakki said:


> ho ho problem solved. Made manually two profiles with 240 core and 850 core which can be instantly loaded by two shortcuts from the desktops. Now the constant changing stopped



Provide that Suggestion to AMD, that's the one thing I cant stand is autoadjust of a product, if Im going to  game the part will be adjusted by me, not automatically by software. TBH this reminds me of Speed Step and Cool N quiet tech, when overclocking its recommended to have both turned off as they will not work properly.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Provide that Suggestion to AMD, that's the one thing I cant stand is autoadjust of a product, if Im going to  game the part will be adjusted by me, not automatically by software. TBH this reminds me of Speed Step and Cool N quiet tech, when overclocking its recommended to have both turned off as they will not work properly.



they work fine for me - it just complicates things.


----------

